# truck platforms



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

you have a truck,jeep etc. and want a platform? I make adjustable height platforms that also act like an awning for shade. they are removeable. no drilling etc. great for shade and keep line up out of sand. they can be made to fit your needs. reasonable prices. quick turn around.christian: 214 893 9148I live north dallas area


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Do you have any sample or prior work pics? The retractable awning sounds interesting.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Check your PM's Newsharker.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

no pics...i am a fulltime fabricator,certified welder. but need to fund my fishing obsession with extra money not job money. plus its awsome to work with and for a bunch of like minded people. options are limitless so think of what would make your beach exp. better.


----------



## romeofox (Oct 7, 2007)

My buddy in Delaware welded this up for me a few yrs back when we routinely hit the outer banks. I can't think of any way to improve on it.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

*Truck Platforms*

*Hi Christian:*

*You might just consider doing the platform above the cab? That't the way we use to do them. My truck had a platform that would get your rods high enough for trucks with long rods (like your picture) to pass right under your lines without snagging them. Depending on the hight of the shell bank a rod in my trucks rack would get your line up off the beach 25 foot. *

*We made the platforms out of 3/4'' marine plywood, angle Iron and pipe. And they were as solid as they come, and very effecient. *

*Good luck Guy,*

*Norman*


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a design for a type of platform and what I call a 'rod coffin' so I can secure my rods while doing the tourist thing when traveling. It also has capacity for a yak, which I continue to look into (for paddling baits 300+ yards out. I'll post a picture of the rod holder set up I have that includes quick rig for a 12' x 12' shade.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

looks very similer to mine but mine sits down on truck bed when driving. the yak straps to the top of rack. easy to load yak or yaks cause it sits so low. fits two kayaks the bed stays empty to secure short rods up to 8 ft.


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have any pictures??? Sounds interesting.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

ok sorry no pics so I will explane.I made a 6 x 10 frame out of 1 1/2 sq tubing. the frame is hinged in the front 2 ft. the reason it is hinged is when it lowers the front hinged porton acts as a protector for back window. two pcs 3/4 treated plywood covers the rear 8 ft. the front 2 ft is covered with expanded metal...so it is see through. the bed has a 3 inch angle iron frame that sits on top of the bed. that frame has 4 pcs of 2 in square tubing welded to it...those are the legs that the platform connects to with sleves. that is so it is able to slide up and down. the legs are 3/16 wall for strength. on the platform next to the hinged section I welded small pcs of 3/4 pipe that will accept 5/8 rod that welds to 1 1/2 square tubing arms 8 ft long. the arms swing out and have rings welded to them for clips or what ever will hold your tarps. the tarps are 8x8 on mine. that works well. one tarp and arm on each side. the platform is held up by holes drilled in them I used spring loaded latches but bolts are fine just not as cool. mine you can raise platform without worring about bolts etc. it just raises and clicks in place. I used 1 1/2 inch pipe welded to platform frame for rod holders. the bed stays empty for transporting rods gear etc. just get to beach raise the platform swing out arms clip tarps and fish in shade. sorry no pics only internet is phone...it sucks but any questions call 214 893 9148


----------

